# Tut for the "spock hair" fotd :)



## deven.marie (May 24, 2009)

This is my first tut, and on top of that I had to use my phone to take all the pics... so sorry if its not fantastic!!


Here's everything I used, without brushes.. I'll include those along the way.





Ricepaper, Electric Eel, Cool Heat, Carbon, Climate Blue, MUFE #92, Gesso, NYX jumbo pencil in milk, Smashbox e/s primer, Urban Decay liquid liner - perversion, Smashbox HD concealor, MAC Hyperreal, UD 24/7 liners in zero and lust, peacocky glitter liner, true romantic BPB, Pearl Blossom BP
Not pictured: Smashbox photofinish primer & Urban Decay lovechild l/s


OKayyy here we gooo!

Start with a nakey face.. eek!





Okay so I used smashbox's eyeshadow primer, but *I DO NOT* 
recommend this. I creased 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Then I take the NYX pencil and get crazy with it. I just dot it all over my lid.





Haha, but then i take my finger and blend that beezy





all better...





Then I took my 213 and electric eel





And put it all over my lid





Then taking my 213 again, I put cool heat on the outer 1/3 of my lid










Then take MUFE #92, aka the love of my life, and a crease brush. I used smashbox's #10 crease brush, which I love.





put it in yo crease





Then I used a japonesque brush, it doesnt have a name or anything sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I used climate blue, and placed that in between electric eel and MUFE 92










Using another nameless japonesque brush, I put gesso in my inner corner





Using smashbox #3 brush, use ricepaper to highlight










Then I put on smashbox photofinish primer, and my foundation





Now I dont look dead anymore..yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Brow time! Fill those babies in. Now I look hella indian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Line the waterline with UD 24/7 "zero" eyeliner, and put "lust" right below it





Add liquid liner, I used UD liquid liner in "perversion," and add peacocky glitter liner to the inner corner on the lower lash line





Throw on some falsies if ya wanna, these ones are from a little beauty supply store, they didnt even have a name.. 
I also put a little bit of carbon in my outer V to darken it a little.





Blush! I used True Romantic beauty powder blush, with Pearl Blossom beauty powder on top





Finally let yo hurr down and put on Urban Decay lovechild l/s




You dont have to make the stupid face afterwards. But its more fun that way.

Then take like, 100 pictures of yourself. Again this is optional. But highly recommended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













The End!


----------



## BBJay (May 24, 2009)

Hella and beezy in one post, I could hella tell you're from the bay lol.
But thanks for the great tutorial


----------



## Brie (May 24, 2009)

This is stunning!!


----------



## aziajs (May 24, 2009)

I really enjoyed this as much for the info as I did for the commentary.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Side note:  You look like Lisa Raye in that last pic.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 24, 2009)

gorgeous look! great 1st tut, hope you'll make more in the future!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 24, 2009)

You are AMAZING for posting this!! LOVEEE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If mine turns out half as pretty as yours, i'll be happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank youu for this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










p.s. Bay AREAAA!


----------



## belle89 (May 24, 2009)

I'm so excitedd you did a tut for this look.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 24, 2009)

There is my K.K. Girl! This was wonderful...and your skin is fabulous!! The before shows just how amazing your skin truly is!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 24, 2009)

Wow, this is great and gorgeous! Thanks for a wonderful tut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now I have to buy MUFE #92 *sigh* It looks sexeeeeee


----------



## Kenna23 (May 24, 2009)

omg thank you so much. i am so going to try this look.


----------



## deven.marie (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BBJay* 

 
_Hella and beezy in one post, I could hella tell you're from the bay lol._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_...p.s. Bay AREAAA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
helllll yeah bay areaaaaaa!! hahaha

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_There is my K.K. Girl! This was wonderful...and your skin is fabulous!! The before shows just how amazing your skin truly is!_

 
No trust me I'm just having a good skin week this week, it's usually way more splotchy and gross-y haha, but thanks!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Wow, this is great and gorgeous! Thanks for a wonderful tut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now I have to buy MUFE #92 *sigh* It looks sexeeeeee_

 
Let's just say it took me months of searching to find it, and when I finally saw it in stock at sephora I nearly peed my pants. no joke.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Side note: You look like Lisa Raye in that last pic._

 
This is true, I see the resemblance.. 


Thanks everyone! I'll try to make more tuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or toots. I like that better


----------



## Tia (May 25, 2009)

beautiful!!!! very inspiring, thank you!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 25, 2009)

i'm sooooooooo happy you did a tut cuz i saw the fotd and was trying to analyze the color placement andd shit.
gorgeous tut!


----------



## nunu (May 25, 2009)

Beautiful! Thanks!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 25, 2009)

Gooorgeous!! Fabulous tut, thanks so much!

Yay Areeeaaa! Yee!


----------



## ladyJ (May 26, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (May 26, 2009)

fabulous tut, and the nails are fierce!!


----------



## ruthless (May 26, 2009)

Love this! You take better pics with your cellphone than I do with my camera


----------



## n_c (May 26, 2009)

Excellent tut!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 26, 2009)

I looove your hair! Great tut... I actually have everything to try this too... I might just give it a go to go visit my mom who will then complain that I'm very "bright". Thanks for posting!


----------



## cathlila (May 26, 2009)

I'm so glad you put this up! I saw the FOTD yesterday and loved it, now I might actually be brave enough to try this out!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (May 27, 2009)

So pretty!


----------



## mzreyes (May 27, 2009)

you're so pretty! I loooove this!! ughh makes me wanna get mufe #92. and your bangs are hella cute!

Bay Area represent! yee!


----------



## User67 (May 27, 2009)

I am so happy you did a tutorial for the look! You seriously made my morning! Great tutorial & your camera phone takes awesome pics! I can't wait to do this look


----------



## versace (May 29, 2009)

thank you so much for this tutorial


----------



## Angel Of Moon (May 30, 2009)

this colors fits u so well ! 
ur brows are perfection... not talking about ur eyes..
good job ! waiting to see more from u


----------



## AliVix1 (May 30, 2009)

damn this is gorgeous!! i LOVE it and i freaking LOVE your bangs!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 31, 2009)

u are really pretty girl


----------



## cimelleh (Jun 1, 2009)

you're great and gorgeous!!! thanks for the share....


----------



## ashtn (Jun 1, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## nikki (Jun 3, 2009)

Beautiful!!!  Thanks for the tut!


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 6, 2009)

Your brows are amazing, it's unfair. Nice tut and btw I don't think the pictures even came out that bad.


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jun 18, 2009)

gorgeous! you are soo pretty!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 30, 2009)

gorgeous!!


----------



## LASHionista (Jul 1, 2009)

aw you and your makeup look so stunning


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jul 11, 2009)

I think this may have to be my "today" look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thankyou for the tutorial!


----------

